# Does epoxy glue expand?



## angboy

I'm trying to finish up a make-up brush that I made for a friend and I ended up with a handle that has a hole slightly larger than the make-up brush. So I need to glue it in with something that will provide a little bit of "filler". I don't want to use GG because I KNOW I'll overdo it. I tend to always use too much in situations like that, which is why it's a federal offense for me to paint a wall- somehow no matter how much restraint I tell myself I'm going to use, I end up with gloppy streaks running down the wall... So I'm wondering if epoxy would be the thing to use, since it's kinda thick and if it doesn't expand on me, I think I could manage to use enough but not too much. Anyone know the chemical properties, or just simply if it does or doesn't expand? (And yes, I probably went about making this project in a poorly designed manner of turning, that let to the current predicament...). Thanks!


----------



## fiferb

I can't say scientifically but I'm pretty sure the epoxy will not expand. Not sure about shrinking as it dries though.


----------



## VisExp

Epoxy doesn't expand, but it does have "gap filling" properties.  It sounds like it will be perfect for what you need to do.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

How about "encircling" the gap (that you want filled) with using strips of veneer and then adding your epoxy? Just a suggestion to consider and it won't make a mess.


----------



## Rifleman1776

Keith nailed it.


----------

